# eee ultra shine



## bellringer 75 (Dec 1, 2012)

has any one used eee ultra shine?


----------



## monophoto (Dec 1, 2012)

I used Dr. Kirk's Scratch Freee for the first time a couple of days ago. Dr. Kirk's is a fairly thick paste wax mixed with EEE buffing compound.  I think this is essentially the same as EEE UltraShine, jut a bit less expensive here probably because its made in USA rather than Oz.

Wood was mesquite, piece was a bud vase, finished in a DIY version of shellawax (carnauba paste wax mixed with a little shellac).  I sanded to 800 grit, applied the Dr. Kirk's with the piece stationary, and then buffed it on the lathe using paper towel.  Then applied the shellac/wax.  

Obviously, this is a limited test, but I can compare it with a cocobolo vase that was done with only sanding and the shellac/wax - the vase with the buffing wax is clearly a bit shinier.  

So bottom line - I'm happy with the results that I got.


----------



## mhbeauford (Dec 1, 2012)

I use it some on small items like boxes, especially if I want to finish with Shellawax or carnauba wax. It is tripoli, a very fine abrasive in a wax carrier. It will darken white woods like maple slightly. I usually finish pens with CA and sand without using eee although you can. I have used Shellawax on pens and its a pretty finish but not as durable as CA.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 1, 2012)

I use it all the time as a scratch remover or a polish on polymer clay.


----------



## Rob73 (Dec 1, 2012)

I use it on small projects.  I like it.  Just don't leave it out in a very hot shop in the summer... I've completely melted mine more than once.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been using EEE and then finishing with Shellawax (liquid) on both pens (wood) and wooden bottle stoppers.  I've been quite pleased with the results.


----------



## jrap (Dec 1, 2012)

when i turn a pen i dont sand, then i put a ca finish on, sand with micromesh and the use the eee wax. Crystal clear finish and no scratches. Its a little pricey but a great tool to have in any shop.


----------



## clarky (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, how do you apply the ca 
Clarky


----------



## jrap (Dec 9, 2012)

clarky said:


> Hi, how do you apply the ca
> Clarky



I do 5 coats of thin ca glue with paper towel. I leave 1 or 2 minutes inbetween coats. Than i sand with micromesh and use eee ultra shine


----------



## raar25 (Dec 11, 2012)

I use EEE ultra shine on EVERYTHING turned on my lathe!  Pens, stoppers, bowls etc, I sand through 600, EEE, apply finish, then depending on the finish I may just buff off of lathe or if the finish  requires sanding such as CA or WTF I sand 400/600 EEE, PP and then buff on the wheel.  But I think EEE is a great product and use it all the time.  Plastics I simply eliminate applying the finish but I use EEE on those as well.


----------



## Phillikl (Dec 12, 2012)

Tried it the first time on some acrylics.  Shocked me on the darker colors, completely removed all the swirls.  Normally finish off with a little plastic polish, but forgot one....  Can't tell the difference in appearance, however the feel is quite interesting.

Merry Christmas!

~Kendall


----------



## rsulli16 (Dec 12, 2012)

+1 on the eee
i am using it on most things too these days, both a a final sanding on the bare wood, and again on the CA then the palsticX
my two cents 
Sulli


----------

